# Knucklehead Engine Parts List



## Draw-Tech (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all

Here is a parts list for my Knucklehead. I have the dwf file of this motor, but it is to large to post. Anybody wants to see the model, until I finish the flat drawings, A drawing for each part, so lots of drawings. If you want the model to view drop me a e-mail to Jack [email protected] 

Jack 
Draw-Tech 







View attachment 07-29-2014.pdf


----------

